# Worried-raw no chewing.



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I thought I would give my dogs a try at some raw chicken because it sounds like it would be good for them maybe to be on the raw diet. I had some wings in the freezer so I unthawed them and took them one apiece outside to see what they would do.

My soon to be 2yr old lab crunched hers twice and swallowed.
My 5mo old gsd swallowed his whole.
My 10yr old terrier mix swallowed hers whole.

Now I am concerned because there was no chewing going on, I guess I will have to observe them and hope for the best. Am I worried for nothing or should I be concerned like I am? :help:


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I think your dogs should be worried because you don't just give your dogs a try at some raw food. Feeding a raw diet took me a month of reading, searching, and asking many questions before I felt my dogs would be ok with my change. 
READ,READ,READ.


----------



## Brandon13 (Nov 12, 2010)

you shouldve read about raw- diets before feeding it to them but dont worry they will be okay ;p i doubt they literaly swallowed it whole and if they did they will puke it out


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks, but the dogs didn't chew. No amount of reading would have changed that fact.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Please read alot about the diet. There are some great books on amazon and other online sites. Like this Amazon.com: Raw Dog Food: Make It Easy for You and Your Dog (9781929242092): Carina Beth Macdonald: Books: Reviews, Prices & more There is also a thread about the BARF diet on the site as well. Good luck !


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

My Max eats his chicken thighs in about 2 bites. So far no problems and since there is not much to wings it would not take much for your dogs to get them down. I believe they are more apt to choke if you cut up the meat so I would not do that.

Try something bigger than a wing and see how they do.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks, but since they did not chew at all I will probably never give it to them again.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo use to inhale his chicken when he was a baby puppy. NOt sure why you are so worried that the dogs didn't chew the small parts. They didn't choke and the parts will either digest or come back up.
If you gave some musclemeat with them, they should push thru the digestive tract with no problem. Chicken bones are soft and will digest, the only bones I ever have seen come back up are pork, as they are denser. 

If you don't feel comfortable feeding raw, then don't but there is no problems feeding small chicken parts...


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info, and for not being rude about it. This forum can be very helpful because there are a lot of well informed posters on here.

This is a good source of info for people like me who are not as informed on various topics, and come here for help or just to learn. It does not help for other posters to beat up on you because you have screwed up, it only makes one not want to post period.

MY gsd just threw his bones back up, the other two have not done anything yet.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Just ignore others and take what information you need for those trying to help. It is normal for pups new to raw to sometimes throw up bone. As long as they do not do it all the time your ok. Check out this website if you have not already, it has some good information on it. Raw Dog Ranch - Welcome!

Perhaps you could try a frozen raw until you get used to it and your dogs get used to it then move on to doing it yourself. That is what I did, I still feed a good kibble in the am and then raw in the pm for right now.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I wasn't trying to be rude just helpful. You are right about all the helpful info on here. Some people are very passionite about things. I love this site. Otto loves ckn more protective over his ckn than kibble. I don't if protective if is the right word though. (No aggression) He seems more proud of it. I have caught him trying to bury it in the ground. ( Yes I do toss it in the trash) He some times runs off with it and eats it in private. LOL


----------



## DarkestUnicorn (Sep 6, 2010)

Like you said it dosnt matter what you would have read the dogs didnt chew. lol

If i feed Ruby a turkey neck its gone in like 5 bites, Chicken wings take 2 lol when i feed her liver she eats it them throws it up and eats it again, its creepy and disgusting. lol

Diego was doing the same thing as Karlo when he first came here, he would suck it back them wait for a minute and try and nick off somewhere else to eat it, He must have thought i was trying to steal it lol, I just held onto it as he started to eat and reassured him i wasnt gonna steal it to settle down his eating. 

He still eats a chicken wing in about three bites, he just crunches the bones and swallows it.

I wouldnt be to worried like others said they will throw it back up and finish it off.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

No chewing isn't a big deal, but if it bothers you offer the meat frozen or hold it for them so they're forced to slow down. Good for you for being interested in raw.  if you ever decide to go raw, its not as hard as it seems!


----------



## bitoy (Feb 26, 2007)

Dont worry about the chiken bones. They will digest that easily. Aside from thighs and wings, I feed my GSD chicken necks and he loves it. If you want your dog to chew his raw food give him a whole tilapia. My dog loves it too.Good luck and enjoy your dog!


----------

